# Swollen Face and vomiting



## Indie (Sep 29, 2010)

Poor Ms. Indie vomited a little bile this AM, and when I went to clean it up, I noticed her muzzle was swollen up. Nothing major, but worrisome. I'm thinking maybe she was stung by something overnight.. I did hear an insect buzzing about last night. I gave her 25 mg of Benadryl, so hopefully that will solve the swelling issue! If not, it's off to the vet.


----------



## Indie (Sep 29, 2010)

Swelling has gone down a lot.. she's sleeping heavily thanks to the benadryl.. snuggled up with my 2.5 year old.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

I hope she's OK.
Poor lil' girl.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

awww hope she is ok , sounds like a bite or sting to me too. My cat used to attack bees and got stung good one day her whole mouth swelled up was horrible.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Kamakazi got bite/stung by something a couple of time actually, but one time her muzzle swelled and she looked like a bull terrier lol. Hopefully it was just a bite and the Benadryl handled it fine.


----------



## Indie (Sep 29, 2010)

Well, just killed a big 'ol hornet in our bedroom! So, I'll assume that's what it was. The benadryl worked, and her face is now back to normal. Thank goodness!


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Awwww glad she is doing better


----------



## Indie (Sep 29, 2010)

thanks.. me, too! phew!


----------



## IzzosMommy (Mar 30, 2011)

Indie said:


> Well, just killed a big 'ol hornet in our bedroom! So, I'll assume that's what it was. The benadryl worked, and her face is now back to normal. Thank goodness!


This is wat I was going to say , sounds like my rott he used to eat them and spit them out . It would make him vomit sometimes but his head that was already huge would swell .. poor guy you think they would learn to leave um alone lol

I hope Indie is okay ..


----------



## Indie (Sep 29, 2010)

Indie is fine.. no more vomiting, and her face is normal.  :cheer: We even got in a session of dock jumping at the reservoir. At this point, it's Throw... run... stop......jump! I will have my niece take some pics next time, as my cam's batteries were dead today. I love how jumping has become her new crack!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

glad she is feeling better!


----------



## IzzosMommy (Mar 30, 2011)

Happy she is better now =D


----------



## PerfectPit (Aug 2, 2010)

Glad to hear she is back to her old self.


----------



## Indie (Sep 29, 2010)

Thanks so much!


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

I'm glad she is OK!


----------

